# Two voltages from one source



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I know its possible, but I want to do it cheaply and easily with what I already have... I have a 24VDC, 1.63A supply and I want about 24V and 12V at the same time.

Can I just wire in a 12V regulator and get 24V if I tap into the circuit before the regulator and then 12V if I tap into the regulator output? I want to power this kit with the 12V (it draws 100mA) and use the relay on it to trigger the 24V onto this solenoid...


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Sure can. Use a LM7812 regulator and take the 24VDC off the supply ahead of the LM7812. Good thing your device pulls low amps, the 7812 is probably good for just 1A. You should also use a heat sink on the regulator. A-E sells the 7812's and TO-220 heat sinks.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks, Otaku. I'm revamping the dead ringer tombstone to make it pneumatic and this is the last piece.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Cool! Looking forward to the video!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I've often pondered using those timers. Let us know how it works - post photos.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Darklore, 
The timer works well. The only thing I don't like is that it is a static pulse and pause time. I thought of cascading a couple to get a bit of pseudo-random ON/Off times but we'll see.


----------

